# Designumsetzung !



## Trash (29. Januar 2002)

Ich habe mal eine ganz wichtige Frage:

http://www.bugs-gameserver.de

ihr seht links die tabelle. Mir ist das schon klar das ich da ne Tabelle hinmache und die gifs wie main etc, da reinplaziere, in eine spalte...aber da unter ist es grau also wo news, downloads und so steht, wenn ich da mit der rechten maustaste draufklicke kann ich den hintergrudn speichern, dies ist dann nur so ein ganz kleiner grauer streifen, ich denke das der webmaster dann viele grauen streifen unterienander gepackt hat...aber wie ? es ist ja nicht so gemacht, das er immer eine Zeile gemacht hat und da das gif reinkopiert hat, sondern das es halt sie so oft wiederholt wie lange das menü is...könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das mit php machen kann ?

danke...


----------



## Replay (29. Januar 2002)

LOL...

Also mit PHP geht das nicht. (gut würde schon gehen, ist aber sinnlos)

HTML sag ich nur...
Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich es dir genauer erklären.

Nur so viel:

1. Tabelle machen
2. Anstatt eine Hintergrundfarbe für die Tabelle zu definieren, einfach ein Bild definieren (In diesem Falle ein kleines graues)
3. Fertig


----------



## suid (29. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trash _
> *
> 
> http://www.bugs-gameserver.de
> ....dies ist dann nur so ein ganz kleiner grauer streifen, ich denke das der webmaster dann viele grauen streifen unterienander gepackt hat..... *



 ne das ist so nicht ganz korrekt,

wenn du eine tabelle nimmst und ein bild als hintergrund in der
tabelle einbindest (background="images/pixel.gif") dann wird
das bild gestreckt, bei deiner beispielseite hat der halt nur
ein bild genommen und das als hintergrund eingesetzt gestreckt wird 
das automatisch, hier der quelltext ..<td width="129" background="img/menu/left/menu_bg.gif">....
und wenn du das dann speicherst, hast du logischerweise nur das bild in seiner ursprungsgrösse.

tschau suid


----------



## Trash (29. Januar 2002)

lol, is ja easy, danke


----------

